# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  istarska roda - sastanak 08.05.

## litala

dakle, u nedjelju, 08.05. u 9.30 odrzat ce se redovit mjesecni sastanak istarskih roda u mercatoru (vani pored igracaka ili unutra pored igraonice)

sve zainteresirane pozivamo da nam se pridruze  :D

----------


## Felix

to je u puli?
a do kolko ce trajat? okvirno?
naime, u istri sam preko vikenda pa mozda svratim da vas upoznam...   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Do 10.30-11 sigurno. Dodji, ako ti pase vrijeme.  :D

----------


## Felix

budem nesto smislila   :Wink:

----------


## Pliska

Vjerojatno ću i ja svratiti. Treba šta donijeti?

----------


## litala

buduci da jos uvijek sastancimo na javnom mjestu (citaj: u kaficu...) ne treba nista donositi...

al ovaj put cemo morati dogovoriti i neku alternativu mercatoru, obzirom na vremenske (vruce) prilike... za sljedece sastanke  :Smile: 

veselimo se vasem dolasku :D

----------


## BusyBee

Super, jedva cekam nove cure. :D

----------


## Mala

Nisam mogla doći jer nisam mogla ustati iz kreveta!  :Crying or Very sad:  

A za alternativnu sam vam lokaciju već rekla. Ima dovoljno mjesta, parkić je vani za klince, nema auta, hlad je ujutro a mislim da ima i hlađenje... meni se čini ok..

----------

